# Traditional Woodworker chisels



## dbray45

They are not stamped with metric sizes, just fractional inch sizes.

The description on their web and catalog-
"These Firmer Bevel Edge Chisels are the perfect choice for all your bench work. The stated sizes are true imperial inch sizes and not metric approximations. Made according to the most stringent German industrial norms, these bevel edge chisels are made by one of the remaining chisel makers in Germany. The blades are hand-forged from special German high carbon steel and hardened and tempered to a guaranteed level of Rc 61. The ability to take and hold an edge has been further enhanced by adding small amounts of Chromium and Vanadium alloys to the steel. The blades are mirror polished to facilitate re-sharpening and honing. Sturdy and double-hooped hornbeam handles allows for mallet use should it be needed. Although pretty sharp straight from the box a final honing to suit individual preferences is recommended. Each chisel also comes with an edge guard for added protection. Made in Germany. Traditional Woodworker Trademark. Click on any picture below for more information on the bevel edge chisel that interests you. "


----------



## Ken90712

Nice review. Thx


----------



## dbray45

One note, even the 1/8" was labeled with the size, something that some of the other chisels do not have.


----------



## superdav721

What kind of price did they fetch? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## dbray45

Somewhere around $105.00 US plus shipping. Average price is around $17 - 18.00 each They aren't the cheapest price but nowhere near the most expensive either.


----------



## helluvawreck

These look really nice. Thanks for the review.


----------



## TheDane

Just a general observation … everything I have bought from Traditional Woodworker is top quality merchandise.

-Gerry


----------

